# A  Millionaire



## Maywalk (Jan 14, 2022)

I wrote this poem after witnessing this in a small inn that hubby and I had stopped at when on our way to a Classic Car rally about 40  years ago. 
I was SO impressed with the quiet dignity of the elderly gentleman I could not 
get it out of my mind hence the poem. 
I wrote the poem in 2004 but it had happened way back in 1980s  when we still had our Ford Classic but it had stuck in my mind and I always said I would write it down some day.



A MILLIONAIRE. 

As I listened to a loud conversation taking place in country inn 
Between four young men discussing a great big lottery win 
One said he would go round the world on a wonderful cruise 
Another mentioned pretty girls and drinking lots of booze. 

The third said the wonders of the world he would go to see 
The fourth one said I will help no one I will spend it all on me. 
An elderly man sat nearby quietly drinking as one loudly said 
"What would you do Granddad? Have hair put on your head?"

A hush fell over the customers as the sarcasm the old man defied 
When the old chap looked straight at them and very quietly replied 
"I have all my wealth and happiness when I wake up each day 
As I hear the birds all singing and can see the children play 

I have travelled on life's ocean and at times it's been quite rough 
But I had a good woman by my side and to me that was enough. 
The wonders of my world are my sons and my lovely daughter too 
And finding each day can show me something fresh and new 

No amount of money on this earth can buy me my good health 
I have never craved for material things and never wanted wealth, 
I went through a war where lads like you were daily slaughtered 
A bloody war to bring peace but I'm afraid nothing has altered. 

So you see I AM a millionaire I dont need money to spend 
And when your broke just think of me as through life you wend. 
Think of the old man that you derided about his thinning hair 
And I just hope that you too have found someone to really care."

A silence had fallen over everyone as the old man had his say 
When one of the lads said "Drink up old timer this time I will pay "
The quiet dignity of the old man had overcome their hurtful jeers 
And a bottle of whiskey was handed to him as they all said 'Cheers' 

"Thanks for opening our eyes to all we thought money could buy 
If we were to spend the lot today we would all finish up saying WHY, 
Asking Why! did we not give a portion to those desperately in need 
For a children's hospital, and the aged, could we not do a good deed? 

Old man you have taught us compassion, respect and much humility 
And your strength of character seems to have been your inner key, 
We will discuss this win of ours to see what would be the best way 
To share our win with others and it will help to make their day. 

We realise and thank you for the sense you have made us see 
That no amount of money can buy happiness or the love of a family. 
We drink to your health and we will remember when we all grow old 
Of the tale of a millionaire whose faith in his family was his pot of gold."

 Written by Maisie Walker in 2004.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

Wonderful... thank you for that Maisie....


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 14, 2022)

I have always said that a pile of money can sure buy a lot of "toys" but it cannot really buy happiness.  I have seen proof of this while backpacking through East Africa.  Coming to a little village and seeing the happiness on the faces of the little children while they are dressed in rags.  It's times like that that my mind wanders back to Canada where the children are spoiled with dozens of toys at Christmas, live in a warm, large home, have all sorts of video games, smartphones but seem to be so sad and miserable.  Been there and seen it and I often wonder why this is so?  Guess money doesn't really buy happiness.  Seen a lot of "old timers" buying lotto tickets in grocery stores.  Guess they want to win the big one.  Too bad a million dollar wouldn't buy back their youth nor their health.


----------

